# how do you tie a horse overnight that likes to roll alot



## barrelgrl (Jul 25, 2008)

i am going on an overnight ride with my horse and i have never taken him on one before my horse rolls constantly and i have to tie him overnight how will this work i am scared he is going to try to roll and them get tangled up and hurt him self what should i do???


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Tie his slightly tight, therefore he can't. Check up on him and makesure he is alright. I have a pony that i take on 3 day trails that does that. If i tie him tight enough he is fine


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Work with him at home first. Set up a high line and tie him to it (or tie him to your trailer if that is how he will be kept). Keep him on the line for several hours at first then overnight. At least at home he will be more comfortable until he gets used to a new experience. Feed him the way he will be fed at the ride etc. The idea it to simulate what he will experience for your weekend ride.

Anything new takes training and it should be done at home whenever possible so as not to cause a problem with your horse or others at the ride.


----------

